# Exploration Mining Virtual Event Oct 7 and 8



## bumbleroo (Oct 7, 2020)

Big event tomorrow showing some up and comers for mining investment:

Lots of gold companies with interesting stories. 

Lomiko Metals Inc. (TSXV: LMR, OTC: LMRMF)
Granada Gold Mine Inc. (TSXV: GGM)
Blackstone Minerals Ltd. (ASX: BSX)
Victoria Gold Corp. (TSX: VGCX)
Novo Resources Corp. (TSXV: NVO, OTCQX: NSRPF)
Sierra Metals Inc. (TSX: SMT; NYSE AMERICAN: SMTS)
Panoro Minerals Ltd. (TSXV: PML, OTC: POROF)
Vizsla Resources Corp. (TSXV: VZLA, OTCQB: VIZSF)
First Vanadium Corp. (TSXV: FVAN, OTCQX: FVANF)
Lumina Gold Corp (TSXV: LUM, OTCQX: LMGDF)
Galane Gold Ltd. (TSXV: GG, OTCQB: GGGOF)
Blackrock Gold Corp. (TSXV: BRC, OTC: BKRRF)
Brigadier Gold Ltd. (TSXV: BRG)
Golden Tag Resources Ltd. (TSXV: GOG, OTC: GTAGF)
Camino Corp. (TSXV: COR, OTCQB: CAMZF)
Group Ten Metals Inc. (TSXV: PGE, US OTC: PGEZF)
Metallic Minerals Corp. (TSXV: MMG, US OTC: MMNGF)
Summa Silver Corp. (CSE:SSVR) (OTCQB: SSVRF)


----------

